# Raising test levels at 40 yrs old?



## naase2004 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just turned 40 yrs old last Jan. I had my blood levels checked (cholesterol, test, thyroid, etc.) My test levels were very low and I was just curious to hear what everyone is using to get there test levels up.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

*bump*

Bump.... I need some good answers on this. If I do not want to go the test route. Is there anything out there, come on Big A, Tyrone, Alin....help me out!!!


----------



## flatblack (Feb 16, 2008)

uh, running Test would increase yer Test blood levels


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 17, 2008)

flatblack said:
			
		

> uh, running Test would increase yer Test blood levels



I know running test can do that but I am trying to find an alternative. I guess I am trying to see if there is a natural way to get my test levels up with something else. Ex. Haladrol, 1-Androstene-3b-ol, 4-Androstenediol, etc.


----------



## flatblack (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry dude, not too up on prohormones, but running them isnt really natural either.............


----------



## kaju (Mar 16, 2008)

naase we need to know if you have recently run a cycle lets say in the past 6 months. Im in your boat. Im 45 I ran a cycle last september. knowing my test levels would be down after a cycle I went to the doc to get tested and see if he would prescribe it for me. it back fored on me. he only prescribed patches for what would bring it up to what was supposed to be. Not the injections I wanted. anyway I just use the tribulis terestris. It works for me.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2008)

Naase try Bulagarian Tribulus. Many tribulus products can be a waste but this one is good. It works for upto 8 weeks then you need 2 off and back on again. Personally I would have alittle more time off... maybe 4 weeks. I will PM you the best brand and where to get it.


----------



## kaju (Mar 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention heavy lifting raises test naturaly


----------



## oldtestman (Mar 21, 2008)

(I'll PM company name) sells a product called "Unleashed".  Add that with the trib and you should see some results.  However, if you're low naturally due to aging, consider TRT (testosterone replacement therapy).  When your levels get to a certain point, TRT will be necessary if you want to feel and function right.


----------

